
Apple.com Through the Years - kposehn
https://www.flickr.com/#/photos/kernelpanic/sets/283374/
======
opless
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/kernelpanic/sets/283374/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/kernelpanic/sets/283374/)
might be a better link...

~~~
scholia
Thanks!

